# komplizierter css hover effekt



## UnrealSoldier (27. März 2003)

hallo!

Ich suche einen css hover efekt. Ich bin auf ihn mal auf irgendeiner Seite gestossen. Es waren links, wenn ich meinen cursor drauf setzte wurde der weisse text langsam rot. So ein Übergang. Nicht plötzlich rot sondern so ein Übergang von weiss auf rot. Aber es war kein Flash. Ein ganz normaler text. Mir fallt nicht mehr ein was für eine Seite das war Kann mir jemand helfen? Wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## fluessig (27. März 2003)

Das würd ich nicht css zuschreiben, sondern eher javascript.
http://javascript.internet.com/ ansehen


----------



## UnrealSoldier (27. März 2003)

auf dieser seite kapier ich überhaupt nichts   kannst du mir einen link geben? Bitte!!


----------



## UnrealSoldier (27. März 2003)

hab was gefunden: http://javascript.internet.com/buttons/fading-button.html

aber so meinte ich das nicht. Ich meine einfach nur ein Textlink kein button


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (27. März 2003)

DrWeb


----------



## UnrealSoldier (27. März 2003)

genau das!!! Hammer geil!!! Danke!!! Gott segne dich


----------



## UnrealSoldier (27. März 2003)

wie kann ich machen, dass die links nicht unterstrichen sind?


----------



## Fabian H (27. März 2003)

```
text-decoration: none;
```
Einfach in die CSS Definition vom Link rein. (Auch beim hover!)


----------



## fluessig (27. März 2003)

das geht jetzt wieder mit css ;-)
Beste Referenz dafür ist selfhtml

//edit// das posting davor war noch nicht da wie meins abgeschickt hab


----------



## UnrealSoldier (27. März 2003)

Wo ist die CSS Definition vom Link??


----------



## UnrealSoldier (27. März 2003)

das ist kein css das ist java script. Habs hier reingeschrieben weil ich noob bin


----------



## Fabian H (27. März 2003)

Wenn du noch kein CSS-Style hast (was bei dem DrWEB tut der Fall ist) dann pack das einfach in den Header:

```
<style type="text/css">
a:link, a:hover, a:active, a:visited {
  text-decoration: none;
}
</style>
```


----------



## UnrealSoldier (27. März 2003)

danke das funzt!! 1000 Dank!!! Aber eine Frage: Wieso steht da oben PHP?


----------



## Fabian H (27. März 2003)

Das sind die PHP Tags vom board. Wird gegenüber den Code-Tags wegen ihrer Farblichen Kennzeichnung des Codes (highlighting) öfters benutzt!
Hat also nix mit PHP zutun, nur dass die Funktion von PHP zur Verfügung gestellt wird! (und dem entsprechend am besten PHP Code highlightne kann. Macht abba nix wenn mans auch für was anderes beutzt  )


----------



## UnrealSoldier (27. März 2003)

ahaa! Hab heute wieder was dazu gelernt. Danke


----------

